# My fishing pole....



## Runned Over

:banghead :banghead :banghead The only damage I see is to 2 eyelets? Guides? Can it be fixed or do I need to buy a new one and use this one for parts?


----------



## jim t

Scott,

YOU are a funny man... "RUN DOVER" indeed... You are the "Bill Dance" of the PFF. (well with regard to outtakes anyway):bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:banghead:banghead:banghead:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Runned Over

And I only put half the bloopers on here. :banghead :banghead :banghead 

I ran over the pole because I cut the fishing line to the egg sinkers that are now *STUCK IN MY LIVEWELL DRAIN!!!!!!* :doh :doh Then laid the rod against the boat to load into the truck..... etc... back the truck and boat up and etc....

OK, lesson # Don't ever put egg sinkers in your livewell and pull the plug. :nonono :nonono :hoppingmad :hoppingmad I CANNOT get them out!!!!!! I'm going to have to cut and paste this into the boat repair section!!!!! :reallycrying :reallycrying


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

not sure if you can fix that. made me laugh though. hope it wasn't expensive.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

maybe call the company and tell them there was a malfunction in the workmanship. Seems it couldn't withstand the pressure of the big one. LOL, Good LUCK!!!


----------



## Snagged Line

Can you back flush the livewell drain with a water hose? hopefullywith enoughwater volume, theywill getpushed back into the livewell. 

Plan B: If you can see them, can you duct tape a short peice of soft plastic tubing to end of shop vac hose and draw them out one by one when they get sucked against the plastic tubing.

Plan C: can you jam whats left of your fishing pole up through the drain line and "Fish" them out??????????????oke.................Good luck


----------



## Runned Over

You all are frigging hysterical!!!!! Nothing contructive!!! Although I may try the tore up rod in the drain pipe thing.: clap Hell I'll probably get electricuted!!!! :doh

You notice B Dan Hasn't posted anything????? After a day with me he probably is just waking up after drinking heavily once he reached his truck!!!!

If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn'tHey!!!! what are you all doingin the Rod section of the forum?????? I thought I may be safe here!!!! :hoppingmad


----------



## biminitwist

Re: Sinker in well drain - if you can see it, epoxy a galvanized deck screw (self tapping) to a dowel rod and screw it into the sinker then pull it out. If you can't see it,glue it to a flexible rod instead of a dowel and carefully do it by hand to avoid piercing the livewell.


----------



## Brad King

The guides on your rod can be replaced! It may be difficult to match the colors used exactly but it can be repaired. Is it only two guides that are damaged?


----------



## Runned Over

As far as I can tell its just the 2 guides. It's aShimano Trevala 6 ft Heavy that I bought at the Outcast sale.. :banghead Don't care about color matching just the strength factor. Thanks.


----------



## Brad King

re-wrapping will not effect the strength of the rod at all. As long as the blank has not been cracked or damaged. Applying heat to the Flex-coat then removing all old flex, cleaning area and wrapping new guide on with new thread and re applying flex coat. She will be as good as new!!!


----------



## Runned Over

Estimated cost???? And where are you at?


----------



## lastcast

Scott, why are worried about strength? Pinfish don't fight real hard!:doh

Skip


----------



## Runned Over

Hey Skip!!!! Dagum sailors..... (I might have to use it as apoor mans power pole!!!!) And I'll have you know there are some big pinfish out there!!!! Just ask that little girl from the Giant pinfish thread...... You need that kinda backbone in a rod!!!!


----------



## Brad King

I'm in Gulf Breeze.... Can you take a better picture of the guides? Need to see how much the replacements will be and how long to get them.


----------



## Runned Over

As posted earlier, the rod is a Shimano Trevala 6ft. Model #TVC-60H Braided line Wt: 65-200 Jig WT:160-270G Heavy action medium fast.



















Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Brad King

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/CLRLG-Boat-Guides

Do these look about right?..It's really hard to tell from the photograph's..

:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Stressless

Scott - good talking to you today. I would "test" the rod prior to putting any $ into it. Rather shatter with safety glasses on then out with a good fish on it. The 1500#'s of vertical pressure from a tire probl'y fractured the glass/graphite.



Love the humor ...Hey! ...



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## Runned Over

Good Point!!! Ihope that a rod repair expert would look at the rod and tell me if the damage is deeper than just the guides. If it is not worth repairing I will use it to try and get the sinkers out of my LIVEWELL drain or let my boys use it to sword fight in the backyard... :reallycrying

Anyway Stressless, it is usually very fun onboard the Run Dover, (and lately expensive fun)!!!!! Although Bonita Dan hasn't spoken to me since our trip, so I'll let him "rate" the Run Dover experience.


----------



## jim t

> *Stressless (5/4/2009)*Scott - good talking to you today. I would "test" the rod prior to putting any $ into it. Rather shatter with safety glasses on then out with a good fish on it. The 1500#'s of vertical pressure from a tire probl'y fractured the glass/graphite.
> 
> Love the humor ...Hey! ...
> 
> :letsdrink
> Stressless


OH PULEEZE... advice like THAT and we won't here about thesure to befailure with that rod...

No thanks to you...

PHHHFFFFT (international spelling for a raspberry):letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Now back to the Ling Wars thread watching...

Jim

PS...Thanks for remembering what this board is truly about... HELPING other fisherman!!!


----------



## Brad King

??????


----------



## jim t

> *Brad K (5/4/2009)*??????


We make fun of the man... yet offer actual advice. Then somebody else makes fun of him too, offers advice, then... though my job is mostly just making fun of the man.

Jim


----------



## Charlie2

At least you're honest! I have heard some rather far fetched excuses for rod breakage.



Yes; they can be replaced. If you didn't damage the blank(which BTW can also be repaired) it's a simple job.



Take it to a competent rodbuilder and he/she can have you smiling in no time at all. JMHO C2


----------



## Runned Over

Curse You Jim T!!!!!!!!:hoppingmad You big internet bully!!!!! :nonono You forum f.... If I knew where you lived I'd....... Oh wait, I do know where....:doh 

Jim's just jealous!!!! He wishes he had my good looks!!!! :moon

Brad, any estimate for the Trevala?


----------



## Brad King

just buy the guides, and I'll replace them for a 6-pack... But like the other guys were saying. I would run the line through the guides,(Including the damaged ones) and put a serious load on it. Just to make sure the blank hasn't received any damage.


----------



## Runned Over

Are the ones you posted the link for, the ones I should buy? They are Fuji.......

What kind of beer??


----------



## bonita dan

Unfortunately I witnessed the runnuth overing of the stick since mine was also runnuth over by the same trailer. The blank looked fine to me and just looks like it will need some new eyes. Personally I would throw that shimano stick in the trash and get you a star rod. No damage here.


----------



## lastcast

And Scott, Dan fights "really, really" big pin fish!

Skip


----------



## Runned Over

I don't think Dan's got Run Dover.... Actually, I think he threw it under the tire because I caught a Snowy and he just caught an everyday common endangered Red Snapper!!!!! oke 

AH HA!!!!! Thats why you threw him back while I was looking to see what size was keeper for a Snowy!!!! :hoppingmad The light bulb just came on!!! :letsdrink


----------



## user8164

Did you ever get the egg sinker out of the livewell?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

you know, I thought these sort of things only happened to me.....

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

WELCOME TO THE PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:takephoto


----------



## Runned Over

Davlor Marine (Dave) got them (egg sinkers)out for me. 

Brad K is too busy right now to repair the rod, (Brad was very helpful) so I'm still looking for someone who can fix it. :banghead :banghead


----------



## bonita dan

Stop by and see Ron Trine up at the Rod-N-Reel depot(Inside gone fishin B&T on Lillian hwy) Real nice guy and will hook ya up with quality work at a fair price. 850-458-0428


----------



## Ultralite

> *bonita dan (5/12/2009)*Stop by and see Ron Trine up at the Rod-N-Reel depot(Inside gone fishin B&T on Lillian hwy) Real nice guy and will hook ya up with quality work at a fair price. 850-458-0428


+1 for Ron...


----------



## Runned Over

Thanks fellas!!! :letsdrink


----------

